# Upper storage compartment



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Has anyone been able to prevent the upper storage compartment on the passenger side from popping open? I looked at mine and it appears the two latches don't move very fast, and when you close it like a normal glove box the latches don't have a chance to fulling extend. Mine is popping open all the time now, hard to keep it closed at all.

Greg


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Hmm, strange... I believe i saw one of the thread on here about that before. But i have no problem with mine, so i guess i luck out.
Yah my car went thorugh bumpy roads before but it never pops open or anything. When i close it, i slam it shut like any other glove compartment.
Bring it into Nissan 




Oreo said:


> Has anyone been able to prevent the upper storage compartment on the passenger side from popping open? I looked at mine and it appears the two latches don't move very fast, and when you close it like a normal glove box the latches don't have a chance to fulling extend. Mine is popping open all the time now, hard to keep it closed at all.
> 
> Greg


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

That's what the warranty is for. Mine never popped up and I drive on pretty rough roads.


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

15000 km never popped once , I agree Have Nissan fix it
regards Jim


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't have this problem either.


----------



## Ripasso (Aug 15, 2005)

I have 8000kms on my 2005 Xtrail and it has never popped open on its own. However, the mechanism that holds it closed is not as sturdy as the lower compartment so I can see how it could happen. Get out the duct Tape !!!


----------



## Jape (Dec 28, 2005)

Haven't got that problem either, not even on bumpy rides.

Place a steering lock on top of the compartment (just kidding). Have it inspected by your dealer.


----------



## JohnnyVk (Feb 22, 2006)

*Upper Passenger Side Glove Box*

I've had my SE AWD for about 10 days now.

So far I am quite happy, but on the first weekend cruise the upper glove box on the passenger side popped open while crossing train tracks (twice). :balls: Since that time it seems to stay shut reasonably well after I gave it a bit of a smack.

Has anyone else experienced this?

Otherwise it is running nicely and I am very happy witht he huge sunroof. The removable back arm rest allows me to load up in excess of 4 pairs of alpine skis. :fluffy:


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Ya, the possessed upper storage compartment. It's common for it to pop open every once in a while. Besides the "slam-shut" I don't know if there's a real fix or not. It's happened to me about 3-4 times in 6 months of ownership so I'm not really worried about it.

BTW, is Johnny Vegas your real name? Reminds me of the lottery commercial with "superhero" Jesse Streets. :loser:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

It's quite normal, nothing that a hard closing can't solve (almost 2 years owning & bumpy road driving).


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

Rockford said:


> BTW, is Johnny Vegas your real name?


You're not this Johnny Vegas are you?


----------



## JohnnyVk (Feb 22, 2006)

While he appears to be charming and quite handsome, I'm not that fella.

The handle is just one I picked up, mostly as a joke, from some friends.

That said, I do have a great deal of fun :hal: , :fluffpol: , :cheers: , :banhump: , in Sin City when I get the oppotunity.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

JohnnyVk said:


> I've had my SE AWD for about 10 days now.
> 
> So far I am quite happy, but on the first weekend cruise the upper glove box on the passenger side popped open while crossing train tracks (twice).........


Repeat subject: thread has been combined with previous one...


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I have been looking for a post related to the upper storage compartment issue with no success. Some time ago a member suggested a fix for the upper storage compartment popping up issue. Mine is still doing and not even a hard slam will keep it closed. Now I must open the lower storage compartment and pull down on the latch for the upper storage compartment to keep it closed. I believe it involved file the latch down some, but wanted to verify this. Any help would be appreciated.

Greg


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Oreo said:


> I have been looking for a post related to the upper storage compartment issue with no success. Some time ago a member suggested a fix for the upper storage compartment popping up issue. Mine is still doing and not even a hard slam will keep it closed. Now I must open the lower storage compartment and pull down on the latch for the upper storage compartment to keep it closed. I believe it involved file the latch down some, but wanted to verify this. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Greg


Looking at the latch on my X Trail, I can see there are two plastic bolts that are spring loaded and shoot out either side of the lock mechanism into the surround to keep the compartment closed. 
Have a look at them and see what happens when you push them into the lock with your finger.
If they are hard to push in they probably need lubricating with some grease. If they push in but don't come out again the spring is missing/defunct. 
It could be that the catch has been pulled or pushed too hard in the past and the plastic locater bolts are out of shape. 
Let us know what happens and post a picture of the latch if you can.


----------

